# LR/Enfuse install problem



## Paul O

I put some time in yesterday attempting to install Enfuse.  I am running XP. I have LR 2.2 installed.  I can identify the file when I go to the plug-in manager, but it gives me an error message.  I've uninstalled and reinstalled, restarted and still no luck.  Also, when I attempted to donate for the full license, I was redirected to SourceForge .  I joined and assumed that I would be able to make the donation through that, but cannot find any way to do it.  

I'd love to get these interiors to post, this seems like a really helpful plug-in.

Paul O'Mara


----------



## Brad Snyder

Paul, can you explain a little better how you're trying to install thru the plugin manager?

I may be telling you something you already know, but Lr/Enfuse, comes in two pieces:
Lr/Enfuse which is indeed installed thru the plug-in manager, and
Enfuse/Enblend which is installed as a normal Windows application.

Once Lr/Enfuse is installed with the plug-in manager, one of its setup parameters is the program file location of Enfuse. 

I found everything I needed right on Tim's site, and needed to pay nothing to get the trial version to work. (I've since donated..)


----------



## Paul O

Brad, as I understood by the instructions it is a two part install, but the way it is worded (you can download the package from my site) that I took that to mean the operation would install everything correctly by default.  I did go to Friedl's site for more info.  I also manually placed enfuse into the Plug-in folder in Programs and later moved it to documents and settings in the modules folder.  My guess is that I am makng this more complicated than it really is, but it's clear I'm missing something in the install.  I'm not sure on what a normal windows app. means.  Installing through the plug-in manager for LR/Enfuse doesn't compute to me.  I assume that I need to tell LR through the manager where LR/Enfuse resides.  How am I doing?

Thanks for taking this on.

Paul O'Mara


----------



## Paul O

Brad, I just downloaded and recieved : enblend-enfuse_2''8'226_setup  

Hope this helps.  Before I launch the install, perhaps I'll get a little help here.

Paul


----------



## Denis Pagé

Just launch the install and take note of WHERE it is installed. This is the place you have to point the plugin to when configuring.


----------



## Paul O

--an error occoured while attempting to load this plug-in--  Denis, this is where I've been stuck.  It loaded in Program Files  as Enfuse-Enblend, inside the folder is bin and doc.  This is curious, but I'm going to figure this out.  I was of the understanding that the load is a two part process.  Is there another part that needs to be installed?

Thanks all for staying with me on this.

Paul


----------



## Brad Snyder

Enfuse-Enblend is not the plug-in. Lr/Enfuse is the plugin.

 I'm not sure where you're getting stuck.  

You need to download LR/Enfuse from Tim's site, which will be zipped. When unzipped, it should become a folder called LREnfuse.lrplugin, with a bunch of stuff inside it. You can put this folder anywhere, but rembember where.

You also need to download Enfuse-Enblend from Tim's site which will be an .exe file. Executing that file will install Enfuse-Enblend in the \Program Files directory, as you've noted.

Run Lr, select Edit > Plug-in manager, at the bottom of the left hand panel, select add, which opens a browser box, and navigate to where you put the LR/Enfuse folder above. Select it and pick OK.  Lr/Enfuse should be able to autodetect the Enfuse-Enblend module installed above.

I apologize if this isn't where your're stuck, if not, ask again.


----------



## Paul O

Ok, I need to be whipped.  When I went to Tim's site, I had been going straight to the install section, completely missing the BIG BOLD LINK to download the software.  I'm a guy who makes his living with a camera and have been shooting digital for ten years!  Let this be a lesson.  Thank you Brad and Denis, no wonder you all were so puzzled.  I hope I can return the favor.

Paul O'Mara


----------



## Brad Snyder

No sweat, I puzzled with a different link on Tim's site for a couple of days one time, and then 'Duh!', it hit me.

Please don't hesitate with anything else.


----------



## Denis Pagé

Glad you are sorted!


----------



## Paul O

Just for the record, Friedl's path for enfuse shows it in %appdata%/lightroom/plugin . appdata is a hidden file and cannot be seen when using the plugin manager for me.(XP)

the path for me was programfiles/adobe/plugins and when placed there it found it and now does as advertised.

It's a sweet add on. I just finished some interior work and it will be just the thing. Thanks to all for the guidance.

Paul


----------



## hedystafford

*Enfuse Install with LR2.0*

I also need some help with this - I have also tried this twice. I think have followed the instructions. I have got the Enblend align_image_stack folders in the location that they were defaulted to on installation ie C/Program Files. 
According to Tim's site Lightroom should automatically detect them there, but it doesn't. I located the LRenfuse plug in in C/Program Files as well - it is shown as installed and enabled in LR and I have 6 desktop shortcuts visible! However I get a message in LR saying the path is not correctly specified. I have selected "Show hidden Folders" in Windows. By the way I actually downloaded the Enfuse plug in directly from LR's Plugin Manager, not Tim's site. I got the Enblend from the link on Tim's site.


----------



## 2012crouse

Please someone help me here.
how do I get to Tim's website? And download England-enfuse?
I am having trouble with configuration because not everything has been installed.
I downloaded LR enfuse from toolbox website but did not see more that came with it. So I cant finish merging the images because this stuff is missing.
please show me how to get the rest installed?
Thanks

Mary


----------



## 2012crouse

Ok. Where is Tim's website I need to download the rest. Please help.


----------



## Jim Wilde

Either send him a PM, or try to contact him here: http://www.timothyarmes.com/


----------



## Toby Ray

Hello, I donated and downloaded the this plug in but I am having a heck of a time getting it to work.  After stacking some photos to blend and using the installed plug in I get a exiftool error message.  I have tried a host of items to get this to work including unlocking my computer.  I am running this on Lightroom 5.2 and OS 10.9.5. Any help would be appreciated very much.


----------



## Ollie

I'm also having problems installing LR/Enfuse.  I'm running LTR 5.6 (64 bit) on Windows 7HP.
    After making my donation I've downloaded the ZIP file, opened it, and installed it on my computer.  I click ADD in the LTR File/Plug-in Manager window, and then use Choose Folder to highlight the installed folder.  I get a window saying "An error occurred while attempting to load this plug-in."  Nothing I do will get me beyond that.   It never asked me for my registration code.


  The Photographers' Toolbox Quick Guide contains the sentence "The LR/Enfuse plugin requires the 'Enfuse' and 'Align_Image_Stack' applications from the _Hugin_ project to be installed on your machine."  I don't know what "the Hugin project" is, but the LR/Enfuse folder is on my hard drive.  I've noted the discussion here, dating from 2009, of other installation problems, but those problems involved earlier versions of Enfuse and LTR.


  I'm not an advanced user.  I want to follow simple, automatic instructions using the normal default choices.  Unless I can figure out what to do to get around this problem I won't be able to make use of this application, though I've read that it is a very useful alternative to HDR processing.  Any help would be appreciated.  (I've also sent a question to the contact link on the Photographers' Toolbox website, but have no reply as of yet.)


----------



## Ollie

Jim:

Do you have any more recent contact info for Tim Armes?  I tried the link in your 2014 posting but got a "website unavailable" response.  My problem is summed up in my inquiry of May 23, below.  Still no reply from the Photographer's Toolbox website; I suppose they have more inquiries than they can handle.  I'm sure my donation will go to a good cause, but I was actually hoping to use their software.  Best wishes,  Ollie


----------



## Ollie

Can now answer my own question, thanks to Tim's replying to my question sent via the Photographer's Toolbox.  After unzipping the Enfuse plug-in I was left with a file folder named LREnfuse.lrplugin.4.32         Tim's answer:    "Look inside that folder. If there's another folder of the same name then that's what you need to point Lightroom too."    The folder inside the first folder is named LREnfuse.lrplugin   (with no 4.32).  It was clicking on the first folder in LTR's plug-in manager that produced the error message.  Opening the first folder and clicking on the second allowed the plug-in to install.


----------

